# Oil/Filter/other Items for Sale.



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

you sell your car?


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, Car has been sold.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

May I ask what you got for it and how many miles were on it?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

^^^Yes, very curious as well. What did you get to replace it?


----------

